# Thi công và lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần cho công trình nào là tốt



## Thuanhailongvan (18/11/20)

*THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÁP TRẦN TỐT NHẤT CHO KHÔNG GIAN*


Với nhiều người, máy lạnh áp trần có vẻ là một sản phẩm khá lạ và khác với những dòng máy lạnh âm trần cassette hay máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió thường nghe.

Hiểu một cách đơn giản, máy lạnh áp trần là dạng thiết kế lai, lai giữa máy lạnh treo tường và máy lạnh âm trần cassette, được áp sát trên trần nhà, có khả năng làm lạnh tốt và hoạt động bền bỉ không kém gì những sản phẩm máy lạnh khác… cho nên, việc *thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần tốt nhất* được chủ đầu tư đặc biệt quan tâm.








_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh áp trần được Hải Long Vân thi công lắp đặt_

*THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÁP TRẦN CÓ NHỮNG ƯU VÀ KHUYẾT ĐIỂM GÌ?*

*Máy lạnh áp trần là gì?*

_Máy lạnh áp trần_, tên tiếng anh là “ceiling air conditioner” là dòng máy lạnh gắn trên tường áp sát trên trần nhà và tường nhà chứ không phải gắn lên la phông như máy lạnh âm trần cassette . Máy lạnh áp trần có công suất từ 1.5hp – 7.0hp để khách hàng lựa chọn. Với nhiều tính năng đa dạng và hệ thống cải tiến gọn nhẹ và vận hành êm ái.

*THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÁP TRẦN DÀNH CHO NHỮNG KHÔNG GIAN NÀO?*

Việc lựa chọn *thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần* cho những không gian cỡ đại và lớn hơn như nhà xưởng, kho chứa hàng, công ty sản xuất,… thì bạn cần bàn bạc kỹ lưỡng hơn với kỹ thuật có kinh nghiệm nhiều năm. bởi lẽ, khu vực đó là một không gian rất rộng và đòi hỏi độ làm mát phải thuộc hàng cực đỉnh, do đó, tham khảo ý kiến của chuyên gia trước khi quyết định đầu tư nhé!







_Hình ảnh máy lạnh áp trần thực tế ngoài bao bì_



*THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÁP TRẦN NÊN LỰA CHỌN THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO?*


Khác với các sản phẩm khác, máy lạnh áp trần có rất ít thương hiệu để lựa chọn, mặc dù đây không phải là một dòng máy khó khăn gì trong việc sản xuất… Tuy nhiên, ít chứ không phải là hoàn toàn không có, và những thương hiệu máy lạnh áp trần dưới đây đều đến từ những cái tên nổi tiếng và đi đầu trong lĩnh vực điều hòa trên thị trường.

Máy lạnh áp trần Daikin: 15.000.000đ – 45.450.000đ
Máy lạnh áp trần Reetech: 14.500.000đ – 37.000.000đ.
Máy lạnh áp trần Sumikura: 20.000.000đ – 37.450.000đ
Máy lạnh áp trần Toshiba: 17.600.000đ – 40.000.000đ








*TỔNG ĐẠI LÝ & THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÁP TRẦN NÀO CÓ GIÁ RẺ VÀ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP NHẤT?*


Hải Long Vân vô cùng tự tin trong việc là tổng đại lý & thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần giá rẻ và chuyên nghiệp nhất mà bạn đang tìm kiếm. Có thể nói, sự ưu đãi cực sốc về giá máy, cộng với kinh nghiệm trên 7 năm trong lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần giá rẻ và chuyên nghiệp nhất cho nhiều công trình lớn đã giúp chúng tôi khác biệt hoàn toàn so với những dịch vụ điện lạnh ngoài kia.






*THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÁP TRẦN CÓ QUY TRÌNH NHƯ THẾ NÀO?*
Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần có phần dễ dàng hơn so với máy lạnh âm trần cassette và máy lạnh âm trần nối ông gió. Do đây là thiết kế, hao hao với máy lạnh treo tường, cho nên việc thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần cho không gian chỉ tiêu tốn từ 20 – 30 phút.


*KẾT LUẬN.*


Lưu lại ngay số Hotline 0909 787 022 để được chúng tôi hỗ trợ kịp thời 24/7, bất kể khi nào bạn cần. Hải Long Vân sẽ luôn có mặt để đưa ra lời tư vấn, lên lịch khảo sát, báo giá trọn gói và dự toán tổng chi phí công trình *thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần* chính xác nhất cho bạn nhé.

Lưu ý, mỗi mức giá mà chúng tôi mang đến trong bài viết này chỉ là tham khảo, tùy theo thời điểm mà giá sẽ lên xuống khác nhau. Do đó, nếu bạn đang có ý định thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần, hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để giữ được khuyến mãi cho bạn nhé!
Nguồn link tham khảo:   Tổng đại lý phân phối và thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần tốt nhất cho không gian


----------

